# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Лень.Депра.Жара.Функции

## brusnika

Как боритесь с ленью? Этим  летом. Жара 32. То ли депра сильная, то ли лень.. Радует только музыка и своё мало-мальское творчесто.

----------


## microbe

Я в жару плохо соображаю, ибо мешает сонливость и наступающая лень. С другой стороны при кондиционере простываю часто. Так что трудно искать компромисс.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

У нас не просто жара, это джунгли. Я люблю жару, но чтобы это был сухой палящий зной, влажность воздуха никогда не переносила. А с ленью борюсь просто - беру и делаю, самолюбие подстегивает) Особенно задевает, когда мне говорят, что я что-то не смогу сделать) Хорошо хоть, что не часто мне это говорят)

----------


## Nabat

> своё мало-мальское творчесто


 Что за творчество, если не секрет?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Я плюнул однажды на всё и купил кондиционер оконный. От жары мне плохо. Когда мне плохо, я ничего не делаю, а от осознания того, что я ничего не делаю, мне ещё хуже.

----------


## June

На работе из-за кондиционера хожу в свитере. Ночью и на улице не жарко. Загруженность сейчас такая, что скоро придётся на работе ночевать. Человеческий мозг - штука довольно простая, я бы даже сказал, одноядерная и однопотоковая. Если ему из-за загруженности не хватает времени думать мысли, заканчивающиеся фрустрацией или тревогой о будущем, он, соответственно, в такие моменты не фрустрирует и о будущем не тревожится.

----------


## microbe

> Человеческий мозг - штука довольно простая, я бы даже сказал, одноядерная и однопотоковая.


 Однопотоковый мозг - я не ослышался? Мозг наоборот супер мультипоточный, человек одновременно слышит звуки, видит окружающий мир, чувствует прикосновение, ощущает запах и вкус и где здесь однопоточность? Я даже не привёл когнитивные функции и функции мозжечка. Когда семафор, мьютекс или критическая секция(активное ожидание) блокирует общий ресурс, то процессор не выполняет те потоки которые в сигнальном состояние, а выполняет другие. Если знаешь как работает планировщик процессов ОС, то процесс это абстракция, а работа идёт с потоками, про волокны на уровне пользователя ничего не говорю.

----------


## June

Майкроб, я имел ввиду ту часть мозга, которая думает мысли, и потоки аппаратные, а не программные. Например, у интеловского Core i5-8600 6 ядер и 6 потоков, а у Core i7-8700 6 ядер и 12 потоков. С точки зрения ОС потоков может быть больше, но выполняться одновременно будут максимум 6 в первом случае и 12 во втором. Когда мозг думает, в какую из областей памяти положить DMA буфер, чтобы не иметь проблем ни с кешированием, ни с различной для DMA и CPU адресацией одной и той же области памяти, он не может параллельно запустить цепочку мыслей о девушке, которая непременно закончится фрустрацией из-за осознания невозможности удовлетворения потребности быть рядом с ней. Думающая часть мозга одноядерная и однопотоковая, по крайней мере, у людей здоровых. Конечно, параллельно мозг управляет дыханием, сердцебиением и другими не менее важными процессами, но области мозга, выполняющие эту работу, неспособны думать. Возможно, к счастью)

И про лень, чтобы два раза не вставать. При движении к цели, вызывающей яркие положительные эмоции, с ленью не нужно бороться, она не возникает. Найти такую цель не каждому удаётся.

----------


## microbe

June, ещё нет такого супер инженера-программиста который смог спроектировать ОС где многозадачность не ущемляет потоки с наименьшими приоритетом иль нужна новая структура данных чем Фибоначчиева куча. Нужен новый планировщик заданий которого ещё нет в природе пока! Даже про это говорил Эндрю Таненбаум, а Фред Брукс вообще говорил ОС без ошибок никогда не будет! Ну Линус Торвальдс создал ядро Linux, но она монолитная, мне больше импонирует микроядерная архитектура правда на IPC не стоит уповать из-за медленного взаимодействия, хотя лучше гибридная. На счёт аппаратуры точнее CPU то здесь нет проблем, ибо вся проблема на уровне ОС, а точнее API для прикладных приложений. Теперь на счёт мозга, я понял тебя и сразу подумал имеешь ввиду сознание - но пока нейронауки не разгадали тайну мозга можно предполагать что угодно.

----------


## microbe

Ладно проехали, иль отклонились от темы.

----------


## microbe

Хэш-таблица read/write за O(1), хочется такую идеальную структуру. Но в реальности этому не бывать, ибо реаллокация, а главное предотвращение коллизий в виде цепочек. Так что лучше всего древовидные структуры данных, понимаю что на каждый узел приходится дёргать диспетчер памяти, но с другой стороны масштабировать намного проще.

----------


## microbe

O(log(n)) у сбалансированных деревьев такие как RB-Tree, AVL-Tree, 2-3 Tree, 2-3-4 Tree и т.д. Так что идеально за константное время O(1) не будет в реальности, ну кроме доступа к массиву по индексу. А если поиск в массиве то за O(n), а в упорядоченом массиве при двоичном поиске за O(log n).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Не знаю, может на меня так жара действует, но в голове почему-то стали появляться странные мысли с криминальным уклоном). Усугубила положение новость о кассире, которая похитила из собственного банка больше 20 млн. Правда, рублей. А с этой суммой особо не разгуляешься. Сегодня прочитала, как Невзоров это прокомментировал, посмеялась: "Но*давайте вернемся к*потрясшей меня новости. Вот по*оперативным данным она стырила у*себя в*Россельхозбанке, в*котором работала, 25 миллионов и*рванула с*семьей на*курорт к*пальмам, к*мохито, туда, где не*слышен рост рейтинга, а*весело хрюкают бабируссы, чтобы хоть пару недель нормально баловать детей, хотя бы*пару недель показывать мир, не*считать… хохотать, гоняться за*крабами. Ну, а*потом понятно, что будет, потому что деваться ей*некуда. И*с чувством выполненного долга, женского такого, человеческого, материнского она вернется в*Россию обратно. Что будет дальше, тоже известно: кандалы, зона, вьюги, грязь, наглые попы в*тюремной церквушке и*по тюремному телеку — ракеты и*принудительный Соловьев. В*общем, пропади оно всё пропадом. Будут сидеть зэчки, будут смотреть этот телек. У*всех на*лице будет этот «лицевой синдром телезрителя». Только вот*кассир Луиза, она будет счастливо улыбаться. Она будет смотреть на*принудительного Соловьева и*вспоминать бабируссу и*понимать, что жизнь прожита не*зря. Вот увидит Скабееву и*будет вспоминать большого пальмового краба. Бабирусса — это свинья с*огромными, гигантскими клыками…" Так о чем это я… Ну вот, я часто думала, что лучше сорвать банк, и прожить пусть короткую, но яркую жизнь, чем тянуть безрадостное существование, каждый день таскаясь на ненавистную работу, улыбаться тем, кому хочется плюнуть в лицо, и в определенное время суток задавать себе один и тот же вопрос: "какого х*я?". Несколько раз я это озвучивала, но поняла, что лучше не стоит, это многих шокирует).

----------


## Nabat

Скорее всего - жара. То, что лазурные берега в купе с кокосами и крабами являются олицетворением счастья, есть не более чем стереотип, 
навязанный большинству масс медиа. Счастье оно не снаружи, оно внутри. Куда бы ты не ехал, себя обязательно возьмешь с собой. К примеру, я вполне спокойно могу себе позволить
подобный отдых, но не делаю этого. Мне это просто не нужно. Даже бесплатно бы не поехал, честно. Или, вот можно спросить у Джуна, который объехал пол мира, стал ли он от этого счастливей.
Что-то мне подсказывает, что ни на йоту.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Не сама поездка будоражит мое воображение, совсем нет). Я писала, что этот поступок меня позабавил. Не за крабами я хочу бегать по лазурному побережью. У меня иногда возникает непреодолимое желание совершить что-то, что внесет в мою жизнь стресс такого масштаба, что я почувствую себя не просто живой, а как будто дотронулась до оголенного провода ЛЭП, и  по мне прошел заряд в миллион вольт. Я не чувствую жизни в таком режиме, который сейчас у меня, я умираю. Или уже умерла. У меня колотится сердце, когда слежу за всеми передвижениями Конюхова, и одновременно чувствую, что бесцельно проживаю каждую минуту своей никчемной жизни. Я ненавижу такое существование, мне не хватает адреналина. Останавливает страх совершить ошибку. А влечет чувство того, что идешь по лезвию бритвы.  Сладкое, томительное чувство опасности. Не знаю, понятно ли это кому-то.

----------


## June

> Или, вот можно спросить у Джуна


 Не могу сравнить себя с собой же, в сегодняшнем возрасте, но не объехавшим “пол мира”. Такое сравнение может быть только гипотетическим, поэтому малодостоверным. Думаю, я был бы более фрустрирующим, если бы не попробовал: погружение с аквалангом, горные лыжи, сноуборд, сёрфинг и кайтинг, меня всё это очень привлекало задолго до поездок. Жаль было бы не попробовать тайский и китайский массаж, о них я узнал только когда попробовал. Без остального можно было бы обойтись. Мохито на Кубе вкусный, пана-колада в Тае местами неплохая. И ещё один момент очень запомнился. Утром небо было ярко-синее, листья ярко-зелёные, вокруг улыбающиеся люди в ярких одеждах. Прилетаю в Шереметьево, сажусь а автобус. Ноябрь. Небо тёмно-серое, дорога, поле, лес тёмно-серые, люди в тёмно-серой одежде. По напряжённо-злобному выражению лиц понимаю, что сейчас кто-нибудь кинется, откусит руку или ногу и убежит в лес доедать. Вообще, прилетаешь из страны, где на светлых, доброжелательных лицах людей полумесяц рожками вверх, в страну, где на всех обречённо-озлобленных лицах он же рожками вниз, и первую неделю реально страшно. А потом привыкаешь, перестаёшь замечать.

Счастье только внутри, но удачная поездка может стать ключиком от сейфа, в котором оно хранится.

----------


## Nabat

> Я ненавижу такое существование, мне не хватает адреналина. Останавливает страх совершить ошибку.


 Не адреналина, а дофамина)
Так-то, мне абсолютно понятна эта наша перманентная двойственность мышления, тут просто необходимо сделать выбор.
Я сделал. 
Как говорил Булгаков :
"За что ты гонишь меня, судьба?! Почему я не родился сто лет тому назад? Или еще лучше: через сто лет. А еще лучше, если б я совсем не родился. Сегодня один тип мне сказал: «Зато вам будет что порассказать вашим внукам!» Болван такой! Как будто единственная мечта у меня — это под старость рассказывать внукам всякий вздор о том, как я висел на заборе!..

И притом не только внуков, но даже и детей у меня не будет, потому что, если так будет продолжаться, меня, несомненно, убьют в самом ближайшем времени…

К черту внуков. Моя специальность — бактериология. Моя любовь — зеленая лампа и книги в моем кабинете. Я с детства ненавидел Фенимора Купера, Шерлока Холмса, тигров и ружейные выстрелы, Наполеона, войны и всякого рода молодецкие подвиги матроса Кошки.

У меня нет к этому склонности. У меня склонность к бактериологии.

А между тем…

Погасла зеленая лампа. «Химиотерапия спириллезных заболеваний» валяется на полу. Стреляют в переулке. Меня мобилизовала пятая по счету власть. "

----------


## Nabat

> Счастье только внутри, но удачная поездка может стать ключиком от сейфа, в котором оно хранится.


 Может стать, а может и не стать. Тогда нужно еще пробовать, вдруг это окажется пьянство, блуд, азартные игры или мошенничество )
Софистика это все. В сотый раз, пожалуй, признаюсь, что согласен с Шопенгауэром, который говорил, что "Есть одна для всех врожденная ошибка - это убеждение, будто мы рождены для счастья."

----------


## Nabat

> Жаль было бы не попробовать тайский массаж


 С продолжением, надеюсь? ;-)
Я его попробовал в Москве с вполне себе настоящей тайкой. Салон, вроде как, назывался "Опиум". 
Великолепная и одновременно очень опасная вещь, после такого обычные любовные акты кажутся очень пресными...

----------


## June

Разный, он и без продолжения может быть не менее замечательным. От девушки зависит. Я в Москве красивых и энергичных не встречал, хотя особо и не искал. Китайский - полная противоположность тайскому, там чем больнее, тем дороже. А в других странах массаж пресный.




> согласен с Шопенгауэром


 Читал его. На мой взгляд, он просто болен. Я был по обе стороны баррикад, миллион раз ощущал мир таким, как его описывает Шопенгауэр, и миллион раз полную противоположность этому описанию. По себе знаю, насколько наша оценка субъективна и сиюминутна. Я бы так сказал: ошибка - это прежде всего убеждение, будто мы рождены "для". Мы рождены потому, что. Далее могут быть варианты - кому-то захотелось секса, возможно ребёнка, возможно признания. Продолжать можно бесконечно.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Думаю, я был бы более фрустрирующим, если бы не попробовал: погружение с аквалангом, горные лыжи, сноуборд, сёрфинг и кайтинг, меня всё это очень привлекало задолго до поездок.


 Осталось только попробовать фридайвинг, достигнув дна Марианской впадины, и можно потом спокойно вздохнуть (если получится), что жизнь прожита не зря)



> Не адреналина, а дофамина)


 Наверное, и того, и другого)



> Так-то, мне абсолютно понятна эта наша перманентная двойственность мышления, тут просто необходимо сделать выбор. Я сделал.


 Я этот выбор делаю на протяжении всей жизни. Но открыто выражать мысли, идущие вразрез с общепринятыми нормами и убеждениями, себе дороже. Например, когда ты в обществе ЯЖЕМАМ позиционируешь себя, как чайлдфри, то на тебя смотрят с удивлением и непониманием, и это в лучшем случае. В худшем начинают сплетничать, как правило, за спиной, придумывая другую причину бездетности (ту, что им более понятна), не относящуюся к действительности. 



> "Есть одна для всех врожденная ошибка - это убеждение, будто мы рождены для счастья."


 А счастье они на AliExpress заказывают?) 



> С продолжением, надеюсь? ;-)
> Я его попробовал в Москве с вполне себе настоящей тайкой. Салон, вроде как, назывался "Опиум".


 Ну и почем нынче опиум для народа?) И еще, как у них с лицензией на оказание интимных услуг?)

----------


## Nabat

> Осталось только попробовать фридайвинг, достигнув дна Марианской впадины, и можно потом спокойно вздохнуть (если получится)


 Не получится, ибо грудная клетка будет спрессована с позвоночником)



> Наверное, и того, и другого)


 Адреналин это просто гормон повышающий давление ускоряющий сердцебиение и притормаживающий работу кишечника, вряд ли его может не хватать )
А вот дофамин - медиатор с ярко выраженным наркотическим действием сродни действия кокаина.



> Я этот выбор делаю на протяжении всей жизни. Но открыто выражать мысли, идущие вразрез с общепринятыми нормами и убеждениями, себе дороже.


 Согласен. И дело даже не в цене, было бы за что ее платить. 



> А счастье они на AliExpress заказывают?)


 Если в рамках "вещизма" понимать этот вопрос, то вполне может быть.


> Ну и почем нынче опиум для народа?) И еще, как у них с лицензией на оказание интимных услуг?)


 Сейчас - не знаю. Несколько лет назад было 1000 без продолжения и 5000 с таковым. С лицензией, думаю, что никак, официально это массажный салон)

----------


## Nabat

> Читал его. На мой взгляд, он просто болен.


 Без сомнения. От здоровых-то никаких откровений ждать не приходится.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Адреналин это просто гормон повышающий давление ускоряющий сердцебиение и притормаживающий работу кишечника, вряд ли его может не хватать


 Думаю, что может, и я тому пример) Наверное, лет с 9-10-ти отдавала предпочтение книгам со страшным, мистическим сюжетом: " Упырь" А. Толстого, " Окаянная Дженет" Стивенсона, " Номер 249" Конан Дойла… Кстати, именно произведения Гоголя побудили меня начать рисовать иллюстрации к ним. Эффектное мероприятие по краже месяца чертом запало мне в душу и подтолкнуло к действию. Игры, фильмы в большинстве случаев в жанре хоррор. Адреналин - гормон страха, эмоций. Когда он начинает продуцироваться, я испытываю чувство, которое мне даже сложно описать словами, но это как наркотик, " my personal brand of heroin", который всегда хочется попробовать снова. Но со временем чувства притупляются, нужно повышать градус стресса, а нечем, отсюда депрессия. 



> Если в рамках "вещизма" понимать этот вопрос, то вполне может быть


 С позиции Ожидание vs Реальность)

----------


## Nabat

> Кстати, именно произведения Гоголя побудили меня начать рисовать иллюстрации к ним.


 Кстати, я помню, что ты что-то обещала нарисовать, но не помню что именно )
Тем, не менее, я бы попросил предъявить обещанное  :Wink: 



> Адреналин - гормон страха, эмоций.


 Ладно, проехали, ты просто не в теме)
Если хочешь разобраться в этом, могу посоветовать курс лекций Вячеслава Дубынина "Мозг и потребности человека", а также "Химия мозга", ну и еще, пожалуй,
 книгу  "Стой, кто ведет? Биология поведения человека и других зверей" Дмитрия Жукова.
Это я без всякого выделывания, просто действительно очень полезный материал, помогающий разобраться в некоторых причинах нашего, подчас очень загадочного, поведения)

----------


## June

> Без сомнения. От здоровых-то никаких откровений ждать не приходится.


 Если бы ты получал больше удовольствия от жизни, откровением для тебя была бы строчка из песни “как прекрасен этот мир, посмотри”, а почитав Шопенгауэра, ты покрутил бы пальцем у виска. By default мозг не ищет правды, он ищет подтверждения своей правоты.

Мне хирург пару месяцев перед манипуляциями смазывал слизистую носа адреналином, это отличное сосудосуживающее средство. Какой-то ЛОР говорил, что физические нагрузки оказывают сосудосуживающий эффект на слизистую носа благодаря адреналину, вырабатываемому организмом. Нос дышит лучше, кислорода организм получает больше. Сосуды мозга от адреналина, наоборот, расширяются. Возможно поэтому я после восьми часов катания на горных лыжах ещё часа три чувствую себя здоровым человеком.

----------


## Nabat

> By default мозг не ищет правды, он ищет подтверждения своей правоты.


 По умолчанию мозг ищет: во-первых -  безопасности, во-вторых  - пищи, в-третьих - размножения. Остальное  - это уже никак не по дефаулту, это особые настройки)



> Нос дышит лучше, кислорода организм получает больше. Сосуды мозга от адреналина, наоборот, расширяются. Возможно поэтому я после восьми часов катания на горных лыжах ещё часа три чувствую себя здоровым человеком.


 Ну, это тоже одно из базовых свойств адреналина, как и норадреналина - увеличение притока кислорода. Смысл - приготовить организм к действиям в стрессовой ситуации: агрессии или бегству.
Чувствуешь себя ты во время катаний хорошо благодаря выработки медиатора под названием дофамин (схож с воздействием кокаина), после - благодаря выработки эндорфина (схож с опиатами).
Гормон адреналин и медиатор норадреналин не дают кайфа, это мобилизационные вещества симпатического (стрессового) типа.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Кстати, я помню, что ты что-то обещала нарисовать, но не помню что именно )
> Тем, не менее, я бы попросил предъявить обещанное


 Когда-нибудь обязательно)



> Ладно, проехали, ты просто не в теме)
> Если хочешь разобраться в этом, могу посоветовать курс лекций Вячеслава Дубынина "Мозг и потребности человека", а также "Химия мозга", ну и еще, пожалуй,
>  книгу  "Стой, кто ведет? Биология поведения человека и других зверей" Дмитрия Жукова.
> Это я без всякого выделывания, просто действительно очень полезный материал, помогающий разобраться в некоторых причинах нашего, подчас очень загадочного, поведения)


 Согласна, не в теме, и не могу пока уловить суть твоей мысли. То, что адреналин повышает давление и отключает работу некоторых систем жизнеобеспечения в организме, я знаю. Не понятно, почему ты думаешь, что вряд ли его может не хватать. Я думаю, что имеет место быть не только нехватка адреналина, а и зависимость, с ним связанная, - опять же подтверждено моим личным опытом. 
Бегло просмотрела начало первой главы предложенной тобой книги). Люцифер в очередной раз порадовал: отстаивать свои взгляды, "несмотря на угрозу понижения в должности, тюремного заключения или смертной казни", достойно уважения). А точно гордыня – это смертный грех?). Ну а серьезно, можно как-то коротко и своими словами ввести меня в курс дела, не прибегая к лекциям Дубынина?) Доводы June, кстати, зашли, согласна с ним.

----------


## Nabat

> Люцифер в очередной раз порадовал


  Определенно, один из любимейших мифологических персонажей)



> А точно гордыня – это смертный грех?


  Однозначно, ну или иногда говорят "тщеславие".
"Определенно, тщеславие – мой самый любимый из грехов. Он так фундаментален, самолюбие – это естественный наркотик." - говорит дьявол устами Аль Пачино в х/ф "Адвокат дьявола".



> Ну а серьезно, можно как-то коротко и своими словами ввести меня в курс дела


  Коротко о работе ЦНС и гормональной системы? ))) Это оксюморон.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Коротко о работе ЦНС и гормональной системы? ))) Это оксюморон.


 Краткость - сестра таланта). Когда есть четкое представление о предмете обсуждения, то описать его суть можно одной фразой. Если нет ясности, то начинают лить воду и ходить по ее поверхности. Мне не нужно знать ВСЕ о работе нервной и гормональной систем, для этого есть специально обученные люди, которым я плачу за их услуги. Но если я задала конкретный вопрос, то хотелось бы получить точный ответ, без детализации и лишних подробностей).

----------


## Nabat

Ты странная даже для женщины. На конкретный вопрос я уже раз пять ответил. Адреналин не имеет наркотических свойств, не вызывает привыкания и зависимости, не увеличивает уровень толерантности к веществу.
Когда какие-нибудь экстремальные спортсмены говорят: "я - адреналиновый наркоман" - это стереотип. У них зависимость вырабатывается от дофамина.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ты странная даже для женщины. На конкретный вопрос я уже раз пять ответил. Адреналин не имеет наркотических свойств, не вызывает привыкания и зависимости, не увеличивает уровень толерантности к веществу.
> Когда какие-нибудь экстремальные спортсмены говорят: "я - адреналиновый наркоман" - это стереотип. У них зависимость вырабатывается от дофамина.


 Я люблю задавать вопросы и получать ответы. Не уверена, что это странно). Ты утверждаешь, но не обосновываешь. Я не писала, что испытываю удовольствие, это совершенно другое. Это надо почувствовать, а только потом искать этому объяснение.

----------


## Nabat

> Я люблю задавать вопросы и получать ответы.


 Это не справочная, тут и послать могут)



> Ты утверждаешь, но не обосновываешь.


 Ну, офигеть, ты же коротко просила.



> Я не писала, что испытываю удовольствие, это совершенно другое.


 Потребность, эм ?



> Это надо почувствовать, а только потом искать этому объяснение.


 А...вот оно что. Сверхчувствительная натура тонкой настройки. Знакомая песня.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А...вот оно что. Сверхчувствительная натура тонкой настройки. Знакомая песня.


 Ну прям стопроцентное попадание. И поэтому,  как натура с тонкой душевной организацией, я такой х*йни просто не понимаю). Сначала бодро так выдвигают тезис, а потом, когда их просят аргументировать, намекают, что могут и послать. В общем, ребят, я поняла, вопросы лучше не задавать, а тем более, спорить, чтобы не получалось примерно так: "Я спросил у Дяди Феди:"Почему машина едет?" Дядя Федя нос потер и сказал: "У ей мотор". Я поправил дядю Федю: "Не у ей, а у нее". Возмутился дядя Федя:"Ах ты, сука, ё-моё!"...)

----------

